# Total hip arthroplasty



## scooter1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr did a total hip arthroplasty and then also reconstruction of abductor mechanism with tendon repair and reattachment of greater trochanter.

I know the 27130,  it's the reconstruction I am unsure of .  Is that included with the arthroplasty?  I have not had this before.   Please help. . . . . .  . .


----------



## Evelyn Kim (Nov 20, 2011)

If memory serves...the reconstruction is part of the arthroplasy.


----------



## hewitt (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a tricky one! From what I understand, there is not a CPT code for an open hip abdutor repair, so you might want to consider using the unlisted code 27299 and send the notes with your claim explaining why you performed the procedure. If it were medically necessary, you probably will be reimbursed, but you must be ready to explain why it is medically necessary. Good luck!!


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree with Evelyn, reconstruction and the tendon repair is included with the arthroplasty code 27130.


----------

